# Moebius, baby...you're killin' me!



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Let me first say that I really appreciate that you are tackling and doing great justice to the subject matter and kits you've chosen to do and I'm sure I speak for us all when I say that we are very much looking forward to your upcoming releases. Great job.

However, having said that, I feel that some constructive criticism is in order in the area of accompanying instructions. I think they could be made clearer and more precise and I believe that the tiny, exploded views just aren't cutting it. It's cool that there are actual photographs used in some illustrations, but it is sometimes unclear as to how exactly you want things to go together as most kits are made in sub assemblies and then added to a larger whole and I feel these steps are not clearly pointed out enough-and this is coming from a guy who's built models for years. I can figure it out, but heaven help the novice! So far that's my only complaint with your company. Everything else is top notch. Keep up the good work!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

I agree. I've been picking up most of your latest kits (Space Pod, Chariot) but have found the instructions somewhat challenging.

LOVE the kits....but instructions could be clearer -- especially on some of the more complicated assemblies.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup. Agree.

There's a steady improvement - exploded CAD drawings in the Chariot were nice, but they're too complicated to show exact assembly.

More steps and subassemblies - MANY more steps - would be desireable.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I have to agree that some of the instructions could use work, but you might keep in mind that Moebius may not have a Techincal Illustrator on board.

I'm betting they're doing the best they can with what they have on hand.

Tech Illustration isn't an easy job ... I've done it!

I tip my hat to the entire Moebius Team :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd like to chime in a bit.... 

When I got my Space Pod model in the mail, I eagerly opened the box, looked over all the parts and pretty much knew where everything had to go. The kicker was taking a look at the assembly instructions to see what got assembled first and what came after. I actually thought I might have been missing a couple of pages until I read the instructions from start to finish. The text was great - no slacking there. Maybe having drawings might not have been possible or practical, but maybe some extra pics of the assembly process might have done the trick.

Now, when I got the Chariot in the mail, the instructions were much better, not to mention a slew of full color pics of the assembled and painted model - which is way better than a painting diagram. Especially, when you consider the lack of actual detailed photo material to use as a reference to get it right.

As far as the kits go, Moebius is doing a fabulous job! The instructions - well, I've only got two kits to base that on, but it looks like it's headed in the right direction.

Keep up the good work!

Bryan


----------



## Montclaire (Oct 5, 2008)

They can always put a couple short videos online...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thor1956 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have to agree that some of the instructions could use work, but you might keep in mind that Moebius may not have a Techincal Illustrator on board.
> 
> ...


Me too. Guess what? PEOPLE LIKE THAT CAN BE HIRED! 

Somebody obviously does the CAD drawings that we've seen. Those can be used just fine for assembly drawings. But they need to be broken down into small, logical steps. One big exploded view of the whole kit can't possibley show where all the parts fit together.

A friend of mine who doesn't visit this board just built the Pod. He has parts left over that he simply couldn't fgure out where to put. He's an old, experienced modeler whose work has won contests. But he couldn't figure out the Pod instructions well enough. _That _speaks of a problem.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

I believe the tone of the initial post was one praising Moebius for releasing such great kits, but there was room for improvement on the instructions.

If Moebius continues releasing kits without any improvement in the assembly instructions, I don't think the people that have issues with this will STOP buying the kits, but we are simply saying the instructions could be better.

Which they could.

But it is certainly not an issue worthy of great debate, IMHO.

Unless, of course, you flat out think the instructions are fine as is.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I think there is no doubt that everyone here loves the Moebius kits, I posted the original thread about the instructions. I am all in favor of instructions of the traditional type we are used to. 
The Japanese kits that are produced and imported by other companies get high marks for illustrated parts breakdowns ,even if they are in Japanese, which shows that with them being in a foreign language the drawings provided pose little if any problem with the kit assembly.
On my score card, Moebius kits rate a respectable 95%, please Frank invest a bit more in the instructions and perhaps concider decals where they are required and you'll easily get an 100%. A loyal devoted customer!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Anything could always be better. But hey, I ain't complaining. 

JUST KEEP MAKING MORE KITS! :dude:


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Ignatz said:


> Anything could always be better. But hey, I ain't complaining.
> 
> JUST KEEP MAKING MORE KITS! :dude:


I second that.:wave:


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Hear, hear!


----------

